# FSW Application in trouble



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first thread on this forum.
I am having the following points but my problem is that i realized i am having 66 points after submitting the application. My application was reached on 17th Sep 14 to Immigration and Citizentship department.

1.	Education:	21 OR 22/25 ??
2.	Official Languages(IELTS):	20/28
3.	Work Experience:	13/15
4.	Age:	12/12
5.	Arranged Employment:	0/10
6.	Adaptability:	0/10
Total Score :	66 OR 67/100 ??

I considered 22 points for Education, however, it is 21 in actual(I completed 4 yrs BSCS) and my experience is 5 yrs in 2173(Software Engineering) and 3 yrs in banking. So my total score is 66 while i was considering it as 67 and worst thing is i have already sent my application. Now i am planning to include Spouse IELTS which is scheduled on 18th Oct and I will get the result on 2nd Nov. 

I am not sure by then i will get my application back after rejection or not. The address on the application is my current which i am about to change as i am living in Abu Dhabi, UAE on contractual job and shifting home is very frequent here and addresses are not appropriate, however my relatives are living on a permanant address for a long time and they can be reached by post but how & when can i update the address to CIC.

Please suggest what should i do to inform CIC to send my documents back so i could attach the Spouse IELTS result by Nov and send it back. Or they keep my application even after rejection and i will send the IELTS results along with modified application.

If CIC send me back my application by normal post and i dont get the application, I will loose my orignal documents e.g. IELTS & ECA report.etc.


Please suggest a good approach. Thanks.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmmm.. Serious mistake on your part. 

However its my personal take that. Even if you had 68 points. 
You had 50 50 chance of making it. Given that you have sent your application on sep 17.
Reasons are as follows.
Just may alone has 294 applications for 2173.
How will be June , JULY Aug. half sep.
Only time will tell.
But my guess is that there must be more application in pipeline than May.
Because people must be giving exam getting all documents together etc.

Don’t want to dishearten you. But just thinking rationally. 


Regards
Sheray


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Sheray.. So do you suggest to wait for the 2015 express entry?

I am confused.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> Thanks for the reply Sheray.. So do you suggest to wait for the 2015 express entry?
> 
> I am confused.


Do not wait if you can send another application in some other NOC. Nobody knows the exact rules for express entry so better to give you best efforts in the current program.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Do not wait if you can send another application in some other NOC. Nobody knows the exact rules for express entry so better to give you best efforts in the current program.


Thanks Dear for prompt reply.
To apply for another NOC, I need to make the complete application from scratch with PCC and another ECA report.

However, I have another IELTS result which will suffice and as for NOC is concerned, I can still try in 2171, initially i applied in 2173.

My spous's IELTS exam is due on 18th oct and its result is expected on Nov 2nd .
Is there a way to send the application without spous's IELTS result and ECA report? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Check this Federal Skilled Worker Program

As per the information there, your 3 years of banking exp should also earn you points f it falls within the National Occupation Category “A” “B” or “O” list.

This is purely my opinion. If anyone feels this is not right, please correct me.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> Thanks Dear for prompt reply.
> To apply for another NOC, I need to make the complete application from scratch with PCC and another ECA report.
> 
> However, I have another IELTS result which will suffice and as for NOC is concerned, I can still try in 2171, initially i applied in 2173.
> ...


PCCs can be sent later so don't wait for them. You need to send the new appln with original IELTS and ECA *mandatorily*, there is no leeway given by CIC on that. 
Anyways, if you order a duplicate ECA it should reach you within 4-5 days. Although this is an additional cost but I would say well worth it for the opportunity.

Spouse IELTS is only needed if you are not able to manage 67 points without it.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> Check this Federal Skilled Worker Program
> 
> As per the information there, your 3 years of banking exp should also earn you points f it falls within the National Occupation Category “A” “B” or “O” list.
> 
> This is purely my opinion. If anyone feels this is not right, please correct me.


Actually, Its a totally different field/profession that falls under 1434 Unit group. following is the link.

Unit Group

I am not sure, if they will count it or not. Please suggest.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sssagi said:


> PCCs can be sent later so don't wait for them. You need to send the new appln with original IELTS and ECA *mandatorily*, there is no leeway given by CIC on that.
> Anyways, if you order a duplicate ECA it should reach you within 4-5 days. Although this is an additional cost but I would say well worth it for the opportunity.
> 
> Spouse IELTS is only needed if you are not able to manage 67 points without it.


I was not initially sure if my score was 66 or 67 and then i realized that its 66 but my application was already sent. Now as we are witnessing the application processing is very slow. 

My application might get checked in late november(as per the current scenario), so is it possible to send the spouse IELTS result only to be attached with my existing application which reached CIC on 17th Sep 14 and this result will give 5 more points.


The other option is as what you just said that i wait for the IELTS result till Nov 2nd and make another application with NOC 2171 and send to CIC.

Its pretty confusing.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> I was not initially sure if my score was 66 or 67 and then i realized that its 66 but my application was already sent. Now as we are witnessing the application processing is very slow.
> 
> My application might get checked in late november(as per the current scenario), so is it possible to send the spouse IELTS result only to be attached with my existing application which reached CIC on 17th Sep 14 and this result will give 5 more points.
> 
> ...


You can not send documents latter ! They have no way to track you application and latter documents ! They will just check you don't meet required points and return your application !

Your documents again will take very long time to reach u ! As they send by regular mail !


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> I was not initially sure if my score was 66 or 67 and then i realized that its 66 but my application was already sent. Now as we are witnessing the application processing is very slow.
> 
> My application might get checked in late november(as per the current scenario), so is it possible to send the spouse IELTS result only to be attached with my existing application which reached CIC on 17th Sep 14 and this result will give 5 more points.
> 
> ...


You can send your documents later.....you need to write an application with the reason for sending some documents...you must include below on the envelop :
1. Write additional documents on the top
2. Write our name, date of birth, noc code, last application receiving date and name of the person who received your application om the envelop and put documents inside.

If you wait dor nov, capping may be already filled.....so don't wait and take risk....all the best....!!!!


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you very much, That's very helpful information. However, i need to wait till November to send the spouse's Ielts result. I think, they will not be opening my file since then due to a long queue. Thanks


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> Thank you very much, That's very helpful information. However, i need to wait till November to send the spouse's Ielts result. I think, they will not be opening my file since then due to a long queue. Thanks


Try to send as soon as possible because there were rush for may applicants only. Now they have taken the pace......all the best....!!!!!


----------



## raveskumar (Oct 12, 2014)

*Canada FSW - SAME ISSUE WITH POINTS*

Hi Friend

My name is Ravi, im from Dubai. I have made a similar mistake regarding FSW application. I have sent my application on 27 july 2014 and then I realize I was using an old points calculator for Canada fsw, thanks to workpermit.com. this put me in trouble now bcos according to the new calculation, im short of 2 points ( only 65). but I have done ielts again n scored a higher score of 7.5 ( 6.5 previous score). and now im making 69 points. but im in dilemma now. bcos I don't if can send a separate ielts with cover letter , whether they will consider it or not ? or I send a new app. I have all documents ready by tomorrow. pls anyone can help with this. My only lucky factor is my NOC 1113 is zero so far. no applications yet. 

my mob no is 050 88655687









abdhabi said:


> I was not initially sure if my score was 66 or 67 and then i realized that its 66 but my application was already sent. Now as we are witnessing the application processing is very slow.
> 
> My application might get checked in late november(as per the current scenario), so is it possible to send the spouse IELTS result only to be attached with my existing application which reached CIC on 17th Sep 14 and this result will give 5 more points.
> 
> ...


----------

